
Learning iOS/Swift tempted to switch to React Native as it seems like the future - Egamis
I&#x27;ve been learning iOS for a couple of months and I like it so far but more and more I feel tempted to switch to React Native instead as it really seems like the future and the most flexible and also quicker to develop than native (not to mention the advantage of being able to compile for both iOS and Android). More and more it seems that the market is for the app to be on both platforms, so React Native seems more viable.<p>Has anyone else gone through the same? What did you do? Is native development and being confined to one platform (iOS) a good long term choice?<p>Thanks in advance
======
GoldenMonkey
I’ve been a native iOS developer since 2008. So far, I haven’t seen the need
to switch to react. And have run across a few developers failing with products
on react native platforms. The right tool for the right job. I just don’t
think it’s an all or nothing proposition. There will be opportunities for both
react and native. So, if you are leaning towards react. There are probably
plenty of jobs in the react mobile space.

